# We just had our first cuddle.



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Well it took forever (Bella's 8 months old), but she just cuddled with me for the very first time. 

I know, I know.. I'm totally weird for being so happy over it, but I felt so loved and happy! 

Here's some horrible pics of the milestone (I look bad, Bella looks great as always, lmao) :




























So yea. I'm weird and took pics, but this was a big deal because Bella is such a daddy's girl and is not really a cuddler. She will lay by you, but this is the very time she's laid on me  




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats not weird! thats awesome! Shasta is almost 3 and she has only recently gotten to the point she'll lay against me for any length of time. She's never been real cuddly though which is disappointing but thats her. Congrats on your milestone!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I can imagine how excited you are! Grim has never allowed me to hold him or cuddle with him. He's very loving, though... so I have hope that it will happen!


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!  

Bella's is getting more and more loving (& just awesome in general) as she gets older! I'm sure Grim will come around  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Aw love this  I took a picture too the first time Enzo cuddled with me  so it's not weird! Unless I'm weird too :wild:


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's super sweet. Not weird at all. I too get excited when Rocco is cuddly (and that's everyday) and take pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Cute pics. It is special because GSDs don't just give their affections easily to anyone--you have to earn it by being a good owner. Congrats!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Awwww! Not weird! My Ollie only cuddles when I'm sitting in the back seat of the car with him, he'll lean against me or lay his head in my lap. Otherwise he is too bouncy and all over the place lol but he does love being petted tons.

Very cute pictures! :wub:


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

billsharp said:


> Cute pics. It is special because GSDs don't just give their affections easily to anyone--you have to earn it by being a good owner. Congrats!


Aw this is so sweet


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

That is awesome! I think Hero would cuddle if he wasn't so hyper lol. He will let the baby and my 5 year old lay with/on him but hasn't cuddled me or my wife yet! GREAT PICS and congrats!


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Bella has become my fiancé's and my whole world (don't tell the kitties!) 

She's so smart and has so much potential  we are hoping to do some SchH with her in the future with our breeder! 

Thanks for all the responses !


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why would we think it's weird!

This has to be the only breed that comes as a furry piranha when a puppy. It is almost like a tease. Yeah, cute puppy, but try and cuddle and he'll nip your skin off. 

Congrats. 

I still thoroughly enjoy the cuddles, and I got my first lap dog time last week. 

I was holding this nearly 70 pound "puppy" in my arms because he crawled on my lap in the car and I enjoyed every second of it


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww! What a great moment. Raina doesn't get in my lap but she will try to bury her head in my lap for ear rubs.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I understand!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It took a while for Stella to get cuddly. She still isn't a super hugger but will let me snuggle up with her or use her as a pillow. Generally I am "required" to rub her belly or something in order to enjoy the privilege. She still isn't too keen on laying on the couch/bed right next to me but will lay on the bed at a distance. My other boy, non GSD, LOVES a good cuddle on the bed/couch with lots of body contact....(but he is a bit stinky usually so I don't let him as much as he would like)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine has always been a cuddler. She loves to be close to me, everyone says that she is 100% mommy's girl. About a month ago a girl at my work insisted that small dogs are more cuddly and loveable. I told her she obviously hasn't met any of my dogs. Now whenever the GSD cuddles with me I think about what she said and laugh


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Not weird I totally get it!! Rogue doesn't cuddle yet and I can't wait for our first cuddle!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

from 9 weeks old to maybe 1&1/2 years old my dog wasn't
a cuddler. i remember when he was 4 monthsi had him on 
the bed with us. he laid there for a few minutes then he got 
up and went to his crate which was in the livingroom.
my dog is 5 yrs old. now he'll jump on the bed or the sofa
with us without being asked.


----------



## KanesCash (Nov 6, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> This has to be the only breed that comes as a furry piranha when a puppy. It is almost like a tease. Yeah, cute puppy, but try and cuddle and he'll nip your skin off.


perfect description hahaha but then they grow over 70lbs and they think that they're still 10lbs and want to cuddle with you and think they're lap dogs


----------



## mchcthrn (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope my 5 month old puppy "grows in" to cuddling! For now, he only tolerates it, and as soon as I give him his release word, he is out of there! We've built in mandatory cuddle/handling time every night where he "has" to sit in my lap and get snuggled and pet while eating cut up chicken breast. Tough life he has !


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I started training Rocco to be cuddly from the first day I got him. I do this with all my animals. People can't believe how friendly and sweet my cats are. Anyhow, it wasn't easy with Rocco at first. He didn't want to cuddle. I would wait until he fell asleep and then pick him up and put him on my lap. Here are some pictures. 








Getting bigger. 















Now he is a big cuddle bug!
























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I get it! I remember this past summer (Echo was two), we kept only our bedroom air conditioned... during a heat wave we all camped out in there. I took a nap on the floor with the dog and woke up to him with his head in the crook of my neck and his paw on my stomach. I was over the moon, lol! He was never a cuddler until then.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol! I never ever thought about training her to cuddle me! I'll have to do that with my next one in like 15 years, 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

